# bilim / sevim / gidim ....



## FlyingBird

İ can hear people saying something like *'bilim' 'sevim' 'gidim'...*it's not neither 'bil*ir*im' neither 'bil*iyor*um...but something like 'bilim' not sure what's the correct as i just heard it.

So can you tell me the other way except 'bilirim' and 'biliyorum' and explain it? 

şimdiden teşekkür ederim


----------



## OEDS-KZ

Probably you've heard 'bileyim' (let me know), 'seveyim' (let me love) and 'gideyim' (let me go).


----------



## Esoppe

Are they using it as a verb? If so, probably what OEDS-KZ said. In everyday language, -eyim/-ayım is usually pronounced -iyim/-ıyım.

This drifting into closed vowels thing happens a lot with suffixes in spoken Turkish. -eyim/-ayım is not the only example. "Vermeyeceği" can become "Vermiyeceği / Vermiyceği" when it is spoken, for example. 

You can also find this narrowing down of vowels in writing; but that's only in friendly chats, texting etc. doing it in formal writing would be considered ridiculous.

Also, *bilim*, as a noun, means science. But I assume you already know that.


----------



## milaket

Maybe it can be *'dedim'*, meaning 'I said'. 

A context would really narrow the possibilities though.


----------



## MetinS

"bilim" (as science) and "bilim"  as it is asked will differ in prononciation. "Bileyim" is stretched like "biliim"; "seveyim" "seviim", "gideyim" "gidiim".
These kind of modifications are common nowadays, some people even say this is the corect way of speaking; for example "yapcaz" instead of "yapacağız". Suffixes of ceğiz cağız becomes "...ceez" "...caaz".
Personally I don't agree with it.


----------



## ancalimon

FlyingBird said:


> İ can hear people saying something like *'bilim' 'sevim' 'gidim'...*it's not neither 'bil*ir*im' neither 'bil*iyor*um...but something like 'bilim' not sure what's the correct as i just heard it.
> 
> So can you tell me the other way except 'bilirim' and 'biliyorum' and explain it?
> 
> şimdiden teşekkür ederim



biliyom, seviyom, gidiyom are colloquial for biliyorum, seviyorum, gidiyorum.

Also, in some regional dialects, you can hear people say "bilim, sevim, gidim".


----------



## Black4blue

In some regions, you may hear *"bilem, gidem, verem..."*


----------

